# CSESE



## dva (Sep 25, 2010)

Has anybody taken the California SEIII (CSESE) recently. How many MC's are in the AM session? Any thoughts re the exam? How does it differ from the WASE III?


----------



## mjbikes (Oct 7, 2010)

dva said:


> Has anybody taken the California SEIII (CSESE) recently. How many MC's are in the AM session? Any thoughts re the exam? How does it differ from the WASE III?


I heard 6 minutes/problem = 40 MCs First time taker this month.


----------

